
Trump Exec Order Could Block 500K Legal Residents from Returning to America - sinak2
https://www.propublica.org/article/trump-executive-order-could-block-legal-residents-from-returning-to-america
======
refurb
What the hell is up with the article's title? 500,000 people from these
countries have received green cards in the past decade.

That doesn't mean that all 500,000 are currently out of the country and unable
to return.

Seems like excessive hyperbole to me.

~~~
solipsism
The title of the article says "... from trips". It's the HN title That's
stupid.

------
chadcmulligan
So I suppose this is out now:

"Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-
tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

------
grzm
Article title: "Trump Executive Order Could Block 500,000 Legal U.S. Residents
From Returning to America From Trips"

Suggested alternate: "Executive Order Could Block 500K US Residents From
Returning to US From Trips"

